# android market problem



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why I can't purchase anything in the market? I keep getting a pop up saying there has been an error please try again.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you have the latest market?

Sent from my ICS-MIUIed Droid X


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

3.3.11


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Make sure Settings>Accounts&Sync>Background Data is turned on.

If that didn't help...
This error is usually because the Market's "Terms and Conditions" haven't been accepted.

Then try clearing data/cache on the android Market through Settings>Applications>All>Market.
Reopen the market...
Accept terms and conditions and you should be good to go.
If this message fails to pop up...some users suggest opening market>menu and playing with the settings until the terms and conditions finally pop up.


----------



## discstu37 (Jun 14, 2011)

Interestingly, I've also had this problem. Running Rev's latest CM7 build (11/5) and the latest market 3.3.1.1.

I've flashed the device, cleared data/settings, and tried all the tips above and I still get the error. It's important to note that like OP said, this is for purchase only - free apps can be downloaded without issue. Also, I can purchase apps from the web market and push them - I just cant buy from the device itself.

Steps:
1.) Navigate to market
2.) Find app for purchase
3.) Select app
4.) Click on the price to initiate purchase

Expected result:
Credit card(s) on file pop up for selection

Actual result:
"Error - An error occurred. Please try again."

I'm quite sure this is build/device specific. Like stated above, I can web purchase. Not to mention, when I attempt to buy from another device (Xoom) I am able to.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Try deleting and re-entering your credit card info maybe?
That'd be what I'd try anyway.


----------



## wdcspurs (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you download free apps as well? I was having the issue of downloading apps period and cleared cache through clockwork and fixed that issue on Liquid.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Downloading free apps is no problem. Just the ones you have to buy. But thanks all for the help I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

also have the same issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Shuji


----------

